#ubuntu-fridge 2007-03-12
<newz2000> hi, soon we'll be updating the new look of www.ubuntu.com
<newz2000> jono thought we should make some effort to get fridge updated with the new look close too
<newz2000> s/close//
<newz2000> jenda: are you the contact for the fridge website?
<jenda> newz2000: nope
<jenda> I never even touched it :)
<newz2000> ok, couldn't remember who I talked to a while back
<newz2000> do you know who is?
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-03-14
<jamesbrose> lol
<jamesbrose> :] 
#ubuntu-fridge 2007-03-15
<svaksha> In queue : Ubuntu conference in Croatia. Seems good so I am going to approve it. Any objections?
<nixternal> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/820
<nixternal> anyone with Fridge access check that out. HUGE STORY!
<nixternal> needs to be edited and posted
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-10
<mrevell> Anyone available to review/approve a Fridge posting that I've pasted in for Jono?
<mrevell> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/1370
<beuno> mrevell, looking
<mrevell> beuno: Hey dude.
<beuno> hey mrevell, how are you?
<mrevell> beuno: Hey, I'm not bad thanks. Glad to be in my house where I know the fire alarm is a little more accurate :) How are you?
<beuno> muehehehe
<beuno> pretty good
<beuno> in prague
<beuno> just realized I have jenda's keys
<beuno> and he can't get into his place
<beuno> so I'll approve this and run to his house
<beuno> aaaand, it's live
<mrevell> ha, say hello to jenda for me :)
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-11
<beuno> Rinchen, ping
<beuno> (or, rather, how was your flight back)
<jenda> hya, mrevell :)
<jenda> yaaaah, my keysss! :)
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-12
<Rinchen> beuno, ping
<Rinchen> jenda, if you see beuno please have him ping me please
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-13
<beuno> Rinchen, pong
<beuno> Rinchen, I'll be hoping around prague today, but I'll be in Madrid by midnight, and should be online regularly again. I'll be in and out today, so ping me again or drop me an email  :)
<Rinchen> beuno, ping back :-)
<beuno> Rinchen, pong back
<Rinchen> howdy
<beuno> hey!
<DarkRaven> ..
#ubuntu-fridge 2008-03-16
<hellboy195> Hi, folks
<hellboy195> I wanted to send you a mail with the next MOTU Meeting reservation. but my mail gets rejected because my mail adress is unknown!?
<mdke> hellboy195: are you writing to fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com?
<hellboy195> mdke: yes
<mdke> hellboy195: that's odd, the list is open to anyone
<hellboy195> mdke: I'll to my 3rd try now :)
<mdke> hellboy195: maybe try another address - is there anything unusual about your address?
<hellboy195> mdke: gmailo
<hellboy195> -o
<hellboy195> hmm
<hellboy195> not working
<hellboy195> Your email has been rejected because you posted with an unrecognized
<hellboy195> email address. Please contact us on IRC on #ubuntu-fridge on
<hellboy195> irc.freenode.net
<hellboy195> So here I am ^^
<mdke> you're sure you're not writing to the Launchpad address?
<hellboy195> To:
<hellboy195> fridge-devel@lists.ubuntu.com
<mdke> weird
<mdke> email me and I'll forward it
<hellboy195> mdke: would you mind doing it?
<mdke> mdke at ubuntu
<hellboy195> mdke: thx :)
<hellboy195> sent
<mdke> hellboy195: forwarded
<hellboy195> mdke: Thank you very much :)
<hellboy195> Have a nice evening :) bye
